# My Bulldog Delilah



## laurendoodler (Apr 8, 2012)

Since I'm new here I figured I'd show off a few pictures of my English Bulldog, Delilah! She'll be 3 in June this year. She's the love of my life  She is a very active bulldog..we go to the dog park almost everyday, she is in agility classes, she's a doggy model with Top Dog Talent Agency..the list goes on and on! I love this dog. She has more friends on Facebook than I do, LOL.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Delilah is a friggin' doll!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are very cute, Delilah looks adorable!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She's so cute and in such great shape! But I guess a model does have to watch her figure! :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

WHat a cutie!

She looks just like my friends bulldog "Riley".


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

She is beautiful! I love her markings.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She's beautiful-- and looks very happy, too...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She is gorgeous!! Love the pictures, too.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my shes sooo cute!!!!! just love her smile!


----------



## laurendoodler (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! She knows she's a cutie, too. I try not to let it get to her head, haha!

@NewYorkDogue I am totally admiring the picture of your Dogue in your signature. I have always wanted one of those! I've only ever seen two in person, and I freaked out and went nuts over the dogs and the owners thought I was some kind of psychopath!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh she is such a ham for the camera! You can tell she knows she's adorable! I love her markings and coloring, what cutie pie!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ready for this?









Adora~BULL! hahaha.


She has a happy smile. Nice dog.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Gorgeous! She's really fit, too! It is easy to see why she is a model!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

She's too cute! I love her nails. My girls stopped letting me paint their nails.


----------



## Luvmypibble (Apr 4, 2012)

LUFF HER !!!! I just love bulldogs... I used to have one and man was hea fun dog to have.... She is a adorable !!!


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

OMG I just want to LOVE her!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

She is sooo cute! We need a LOVE Button instead of just a LIKE one!!


----------

